

Ask HN: Anyone Interested in a Co-working Space in Tahoe? - jconley

Hey HN folk! I live up in South Lake Tahoe near Heavenly and work from home with my two wonderful 2.5 yr old twin kids. As such, I've been looking for a co-working space up here but haven't found anything interesting. So, of course, I am considering opening one.<p>We all know resort wifi and cell coverage sucks up here! Would any of you stop in to rent a spot and a decent connection or a conference room for a couple hours or take "working vacations" up here if such a space were available?<p>For that matter, do any of you live up here and want more full time space, and we haven't met yet?<p>Consider this my MVP. ;)
======
vlokshin
I did this last year at a friend's spot in exactly the same place (right by
Heavenly in South Lake Tahoe). I paid him for "rent and hospitality".

Work in the morning, snowboard in the afternoon, work a couple more hours,
then a short drive to the vegas border for some fun.

HIGHLY recommended. It was a blast.

~~~
jconley
Sounds great. A Hacker BnB. I was thinking of an office space, but you could
probably sleep on the floor. ;)

